# Other EDSers/Zebras,JHS/HMS sufferers?



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

No EDS here, but POTS, which as I understand it, many EDS patients deal with too. I do not envy the bendies!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

One of the lucky ones, don't seem to have POTS badly at all.  I hate the thought of POTS.


----------

